# Occasional Service Dog?



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2007)

Let me preface by saying I'm currently dogless but this is something that bothered me when I had my 2 previous pet dogs.

I injured my back several years ago. Nowadays I get along just fine under my own power and by myself most days. I have had severe episodes/flare ups (pick your phrasing) where movement was **** near impossible. Around the house both dogs were a bit helpful. Lack of training was the biggest hinderance to them being more helpful. Outside the house the only places they went were to the pet store and a very few other places that welcome well behaved dogs. There they also helped overcome balance and mobility issues.

Now lets assume they were perfectly trained and capable of meeting the legal definitions for service dogs. Does someone who is only affected sporadically fit the legal definition of a person with disabilities? If so, is it ever the done thing to only work your dog in public when truly needed?

These are rolling around my head because of a thread way back where the statement was made (paraphrased) if you could get along without the dog for long periods of time you don't truly need the dog to help. Either way my next dog will have enough training to be a bigger help around the house. Don't know yet if we will work on any public tasks.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not sure that you would qualify for a service dog under the ADA rules because it has to prevent you from doing one or more major life activities, but it also has to be a condition that is going on for some length of time. I'm not sure a temporary flare-up would qualify you to have a service dog under the ADA rules, but they are vague in terms of how long / how consistent the disability needs to be.

http://www.adata.org/whatsada-definition.aspx is where you can find them.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Some of us with seizure response dogs who provide servicework for us following seizures, can go sometimes (if really lucky) maybe 1- 3 months without a seizure.. othertimes, we are having seizures a few times a day/week.







Hard to say in the OPs case.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2007)

Reading the definitions Historian posted and with the amount of problems I've been through in the last year I'd tentatively say I would qualify. Reason being when a flare-up/episode happens the affects last months before beginning to get some semblance of normallcy. Last time to get most function back took over a year, and there are still things that aren't normal.

So the question/situation still remains assume all qualifications to be considered a person with disabilities were met. Would it be legal, or maybe more to the point ethical, to work the dog in public only as needed. 

For instance at the worst I used a walker for mobility assistance but had to have another person with me because getting things that are on the floor, or even below waist level is next to impossible. My thinking was had Sydney been trained enough I could have used the walker still, she wasn't tall enough to work as a mobility assistant, but she could have picked things up off the floor and handed them to me, carried my purse stuff in a backpack etc.

Only asking for thoughts and best guesses. Either way just because a trained dog is a good dog my next dog will work at helping with small things at home. As for working in public, I'd be happy if I never had to worry about it again but would rather have as much info before it's an issue as possible.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

A major point that is often overlooked. The ADA addresses the legal definition of the word "disabled" and not the medical. None of us here via the Internet can tell you if you qualify. I and others could tell you what we think but that would not be of any real lasting benefit to you. 

The final voice on that would be a judge in a court action. A judge would require documentation from you to show that you meet the qualifications of being disabled per the ADA and then would require you to show that your dog is indeed qualified to be a SD. I know people who have taken in detailed training logs, letters from their vet and obedience instructors, temperament test certs, and then had to demonstrate on the spot to the judge just what their dog is trained to do for them.

Of course not everyone is ever called into a court room, but enough are to make it enough of a possibility to be considered. 

You would be better to consult with your doctor/medical team to gather info and documentation on your illness and then contact your State Attorney General's Office and get an opinion from them -- in writing if it isn't a clear cut decision. Also contact the ADA Hotline and speak to a tech there. Be sure to make a note of date, time, and try and get the person's name that you speak with.

Most times there would not be such a concern, but if in doubt on your part, I think for your own peace of mind you may want to get this extra reassurance from the AG's office.


----------

